# Backlight Bleeding noch OK? LG 27UD69-W



## kaisper (28. September 2017)

Moin Leute,
auf meinem Schreibtisch ist gerade ein LG 27UD69-W gelandet. Der erste Eindruck ... WOW! Nun zeigt der Monitor etwas Backlight Bleeding wie für IPS-Modelle üblich. Allerdings bin ich mir auch nach ausgiebiger Recherche nicht ganz sicher wie viel wirklich Okay ist. Im Vergleich zu meinem XPS13 ist er aufjedenfall in Summe etwas heller. Im normalen Betrieb fällt es aber nicht auf soweit ich das beurteilen kann. 
Im Anhang ist ein Vergleichsbild zu meinem XPS13 aufgenommen mit nem Galaxy A3 im automatischen Modus.

Ich würde gerne eure Meinung hören


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2017)

Im Prinzip ist unsere Meinung vollkommen egal.
Wir brauchen damit nicht leben, sondern du.
Also wenn es dich nicht stört, dann ist alles gut. 
Sollte es dich aber stören, dann schick ihn zurück.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. September 2017)

Der Monitor verliert dadurch natürlich an Wert aber sonst ist das noch im Rahmen


----------



## HisN (29. September 2017)

Du musst damit leben, nicht wir.
Ich würde kotzen, wenn das bei normaler Beleuchtung und Deinem üblichen Bild-Inhalt so rauskommen würde.
Aber da ich die Belichtungszeit nicht kenne ...

Ich finde es ja "traurig", dass man inzwischen so weit ist damit "leben" zu müssen bei einem 500 Euro-Monitor.
Für mich persönlich wäre es ein NoGo.

Mich nervt das z.b. bei meinem Fernseher richtig, wenn man nicht genau davor sitzt, sondern ein bisschen schräg, dann werden die Ecken heller (glücklicherweise nicht gelb, sonder nur heller), als Si-Fi-Fan der ständig Weltraum sieht .... ärgerlich. 
Aber vielleicht sind Deine Bildinhalte ja immer schön hell, und es fällt gar nicht weiter auf, sondern nur weil Du absichtlich schwarz anzeigst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. September 2017)

Das tritt selbst bei 800€ Monitoren und 1000€ Monitoren auf, wenn man den Tests glauben schenken darf


----------



## kaisper (30. September 2017)

Habe einen weiteren bestellt in der Hoffnung der ist besser. Im zweifel gehen Beide zurück und einer wird umgetauscht. Finde es aber auch eher tragisch, dass es bei modernen Monitoren so ein Glück ist. Ich meine da haben die Hersteller ja auch nix von, wenn sie dir erstmal 3-4 Monitore schicken müssen, bis einer in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Mosed (8. November 2017)

Und wie ist der Neue?

Ich habe meinen ersten auch zurückgeschickt. Sah etwas besser aus als bei dir, aber die linke untere Ecke war auch so gelblich heller.
Falls der neue auch so aussieht (sollte die Tage eintreffen) überlege ich den bei LG zur Reparatur einzuschicken. Es gibt Bewertungen, bei denen von sehr guter Ausleuchtung geschrieben wird. Möglich sollte es also sein so ein Panel zu erhalten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. November 2017)

Wie ist die Performance so?


----------



## kaisper (11. November 2017)

Also ich musste sehr lange auf einen Ersatz warten und hatte einen 2. parallel. Das Backlight Bleeding war bei den beiden ersten fast identisch. Jetzt der Dritte ist da deutlich besser. Hat nur im oberen rechten Rand eine ganz leichte Aufhellung, die aber bei Helligkeit auf 15/100 selbst im dunklen Raum kaum zu sehen ist. Was allerdings Blickwinkelabhängig etwas auffällt ist das bauart bedingte IPS-Glow. Ist in meiner Sitzposition aber nicht zu sehen. Der Dritte war aber auch minimal anders verpackt(Anderer Aufkleber aufm Display). Nun bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Das Bild ist fantastisch! Kalibriert habe ich meinen nicht, da ich schlichtweg kein Colorimeter habe.


----------



## Mosed (12. November 2017)

Mein zweiter hat oben auch wieder gelbes Backlight-Bleeding. Habe mal den LG Support angeschrieben. Aufhellungen wären ja ok, aber das in einem Spiel ein schwarzer Bereich gelblich schimmert finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

Ich habe ein Bild angehängt, dass alles natürlich etwas überzeichnet.  Unten links und rechts ist IPS Glow (jedenfalls ist die Aufhellung in  den Ecken Blickwinkelabhängig), aber oben kann man im Bild sehr gut die  gelbe Einfärbung erkennen, die nicht Blickwinkelabhängig ist. Der  Monitor zeigt gerade ein komplett schwarzes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treyy (12. November 2017)

Wenn man sowas sieht hat man garkeinen Bock mehr einen Monitor zu kaufen.


----------



## kaisper (15. November 2017)

treyy schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas sieht hat man garkeinen Bock mehr einen Monitor zu kaufen.



Naja man kann es ja wohl auch ohne jegliche Probleme bekommen, das liegt aber außerhalb meines Budgets. Es gibt ein Video vom Channel HardwareCanucks, in dem der UD88 gezeigt wird. Seine Aufhellung ähnelt meiner und ist vollkommen zu verschmerzen. Ich habe auch ein Hintergrundbild, welches überwiegen und im oberen Bereich fast nur schwarz ist und dort ist es nicht zu erkennen. Da der Monitor an sich auch ziemlich hell ist, reicht mir selbst tagsüber der Wert 15/100 vollkommen aus. Nur .... hat jemand vielleicht ne 1080TI zu verschenken ?


----------



## jellybean (16. November 2017)

Also ich wäre auch bereit einiges für einen neuen Monitor zu bezahlen, aber jetzt wo ich hier sehe dieses "Backlight Bleeding", das ist ja furchtbar und das scheint wohl "normal" zu sein und vielleicht wird einem das Gerät gar nicht umgetauscht dann.... ist das nur bei IPS Panels so? Weil dann würde ich fast wieder TN nehmen, hatte bisher nur solche und bis auf einen kleinen Pixelfehler (beim billigsten) war nie was... oder VA?


----------



## Mosed (16. November 2017)

Ich habe jetzt die Rückmeldung von LG, dass das gelbe Backlight-Bleeding so im normalen Bereich ist. Alles klar...
Ich würde ja sagen, dass deren Fertigung nichts taugt. Das ein Bild im Rand leicht aufgehellt wird würde ich ja akzeptieren, aber doch nicht in GELB!

Der Monitor geht jetzt zurück und Amazon ist um eine schlechte Bewertung reicher. Anbei nochmal ein Bild, dass der Support auch gesehen hat. Oben ganz klar erkennbar die Gelbfärbung auf voller Breite. Muss man neuerdings 10 Monitore bestellen und den besten davon behalten? Ein Monitor hat schwarz schwarz darzustellen. Vor allem in der Preislage. Auch in Fotos von Kameras kann es schwarze Bildinhalte geben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen dritten wollte ich jetzt nicht bestellen. Vielleicht teste ich mal den 32UD89, aber vermutlich ist der auch nicht besser.


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Vielleicht teste ich mal den 32UD89, aber vermutlich ist der auch nicht besser.


Den habe ich gerade seit gestern auf dem Tisch. Hier ein - leider etwas verwackeltes - Foto mit 10s Belichtungszeit / ISO80 / Blende F/6,3. Bei der normalen Benutzung fällt mir das nicht auf. Auch dunkle Passagen in Film und Spielen werden ohne Leuchten in den Ecken dargestellt. Bei Interesse mache ich heute Abend noch ein Bild mit kurzer Belichtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (17. November 2017)

Ja, das wäre sehr interessant. 10s Belichtung verfälscht das Ergebnis ja schon deutlich. Meine Bilder sind im Automatikmodus erstellt und deutlich unter 1 Sekunde Belichtungszeit --> das Schwarzbild 1/8 und das andere 1/30 Sekunde.

Vielleicht schaffst du es ein "automatik"-Bild zu erstellen und eins hochzuladen, dass der realen Ansicht nahe kommt?


----------



## kaisper (22. November 2017)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Den habe ich gerade seit gestern auf dem Tisch. Hier ein - leider etwas verwackeltes - Foto mit 10s Belichtungszeit / ISO80 / Blende F/6,3. Bei der normalen Benutzung fällt mir das nicht auf. Auch dunkle Passagen in Film und Spielen werden ohne Leuchten in den Ecken dargestellt. Bei Interesse mache ich heute Abend noch ein Bild mit kurzer Belichtung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der scheint ja perfekt zu sein. Was wir auf den Bildern sehen, dürfte nur der Blickwinkelabhängige IPS-Glow sein. Haste wohl Glück gehabt! Werde die Tage auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem jetzigen Posten zum vergleich.


----------



## Mosed (22. November 2017)

Nicht ganz würde ich sagen. Unten rechts ist gelbes Backlight-Bleeding. Aber vermutlich in einem nicht groß störendem Maß. Mehr Bilder zu diesem 32UD89 gibt es in diesem Thema.


----------



## kaisper (24. November 2017)

Habe gerade ne relativ gute Kamera zur Verfügung. Wenn mir einer sagt, was ich einstellen soll, würde ich entsprechede Referenzbilder von meinem Monitor hochladen


----------



## kaisper (25. November 2017)

Habe hier mal 2 Bilder im dunklen Raum gemacht. Monitor lief bis dahin ne gute halbe Stunde, wenn nicht länger. Beide bei ISO80 mit 1s und 10s Belichtungszeit. Blende war glaube immer f7.1 oder so. Da wusste ich nicht wie ich das änder. Die Bilder sind recht bläulich. So siehts in echt nicht aus. Außer oben rechts, würde ich alles als Glow identifizieren.


----------



## Tekkla (25. November 2017)

kaisper schrieb:


> Beide bei ISO80 mit 1s und 10s Belichtungszeit. Blende war glaube immer f7.1 oder so. Da wusste ich nicht wie ich das änder. Die Bilder sind recht bläulich. So siehts in echt nicht aus. Außer oben rechts, würde ich alles als Glow identifizieren.


 Ja. Obendrein würde ich einen genügend großen Abstand zum Ausklammern des Glows empfehlen. 1,5 bis 2m wären wohl passend.


----------



## Edgecution (27. November 2017)

So, heute ist mein Asus Rog Swift PG 279Q aus dem "CyberDeal" (720€+Spiel) angekommen.

Meine Erkenntnis ist, dass ich ihn wohl Postwendend zurückgeben werde... und meinen AOC Agon 271QG erstmal behalten werde bzw. nach einem VA Panel ausschau halt. 
Da ich viel 4:3 Filme und Serien schaue, macht das so einfach keinen Sinn. Eigentlich dachte ich, ich habe mal Glück, aber dem war wohl nicht so. ^^

Bleeding vom AOC Agon. (3. Monitor (der beste von denen))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vom Rog Swift. 1. Monitor. 80% positiv bei Geizhalz. Dachte der wäre besser...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der Asus kommt mir nicht so scharf in der Bildquali vor. Jedenfalls hat das so keinen Sinn, wenn man viele 4:3 Serien schaut. 
Vorher hatte ich auch einen IPS bei Full HD allerdings, da ist mir das nie aufgefallen und daher dachte ich, ich will auf IPS nicht mehr verzichten aber nun versuche ich es halt mal mit dem VA Panel, wenn es ein gescheites Modell gibt. Muss ich mich mal informieren.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. November 2017)

Solche Langzeitbelichtungen sind halt mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie nie die Realität wiedergeben. Fallen dir die Lichthöfe denn auch im Betrieb auf?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. November 2017)

Asus und Acer verwenden ein mist Coating daher nicht so schön scharf das ganze.

Eizo,AOC,LG und Dell kann man nehmen wer darauf wert legt.

VA kannste gleich vergessen wenn de auf Schärfe wert legst dank der Pixelstruktur haste immer ne Unschärfe.

Hab mittlerweile auch den 69er testen können ist vom Bild etc. 1:1 ein 68er auch die Performance ist gleich.
Keine gelben Ecke nur glow hatte meiner.


----------



## Edgecution (28. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Solche Langzeitbelichtungen sind halt mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie nie die Realität wiedergeben. Fallen dir die Lichthöfe denn auch im Betrieb auf?



Im Spiel direkt jetzt nicht aber wie gesagt schaue ich auch viele 4:3  Serien von damals und da sind die Seiten links und rechts halt schwarz,  da fällt das schon extrem auf.


----------

